# Fish jumping out of my tank



## Themuleous (Jun 6, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone has any tips to stop fish jumping out of a tank. As most people have open topped planted tanks, due to the lighting, wondered if other people have the same problem? Every time I get a new batch of dwarf rasboras I loose 60-70% due to them jumping out. 

Just wondering if anyone has any tips on stopping them doing it? Or even a hood that would allow light through but still cover the tank? I did DIY a clear plastic cover with a model making friend of mine, a work of art even if I do say so, but the water condensed on it and prevented the light getting through so no luck unfortunately.

Many thanks

Sam


----------



## spinnerbayt (Feb 22, 2005)

I would just go and get some glass tops that fit the tank and be done with it. You could also put some kind of netting over the top.


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

I believe Im having this same problem, although Ive yet to find any bodies. Im down to 3 rasboras from an original group of six. I have literally torn this tank down to the sand only to find nothing. Not a body on the floor either, they have just vanished. Im beginning to think my panda cory may be a serial killer. 

The only option I know of and am considering is a glass lid by All glass Aquariums. The only thing I dont like about them is the unavoidable plastic hinge in the middle, and of course, as is to be expected, the condensation build up as you mentioned. 

The only thing I do to eliminate the condensation build up is to fill the water up to the point that it is touching the glass. I do this on my 30G and it works well with letting the light get through.


----------



## naps (Jan 1, 2007)

yeah, I think a glass top is the best bet.


----------



## Themuleous (Jun 6, 2006)

I had thought about filling the tank right to the top so it touches the lid and hence doesn't get condensation, however, does this then affect gas diffusion? Both by keeping CO2 in the tank and no letting oxygen into the tank? That was my only reservation about covering the tank completely? If not then I could easily get a sheet of flat plastic/glass and 'rest' it on the water surface, i.e. have the water right up to the cover.

Thanks

Sam


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

A little condensation won't hurt anything, you just have to pull the lid & clean once in a while.

As to plastic hinges, get rid of them if you don't like them. You can just set both pieces on a piece of wax paper and use silicone sealer to make yourself a clear hinge (it's best to have a very slight gap filled w/ sealer along w/ a thin ~1/4" strip on both surfaces of glass, repeat on other side).


----------

